# Tivo series 1



## yogabear (Feb 10, 2009)

1. I was given 2 series 1 tivo's.Made by phillip
2. I only have a cell phone..no land base line.
3. Not interested in hooking this up to a phone line or internet.
4. Just interesting in using it as a VCR record and play back unit only.
5. Im got Time Warner Cable.
6. Dont want to pay for a hack hard drive or nothing.
7. Got a little on my hand with nothing to do...so I got time
to play around with it.
8. Please read above...only reply to this thread if you can be helpful.
9. If it cant be done without doing( 2- 3). I will drop them off at Goodwill.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Time for you to head to Goodwill. Tivo's are useless without paying for the Tivo service unless you have OS version 1.3 on the S1's. They will not record anything if they have any version later than 1.3 unless you have a Tivo subscription.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Philips Series 1 Standalones can work without a sub.

You can have them call home over Serial PPP if you want to try that, but you will need a computer with internet access and a serial port (a USB serial adapter is fine). 

They will need to call home to run through guided setup at least, unless you are lucky and they are already set up for TW cable. You can do guided setup without a sub just fine.


----------



## yogabear (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's

I got another question...can the hard be pull out..reformatted...then put a 
working image on it.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, use instantcake from DVRupgrade. No need to reformat, The new image replaces everything on the drive.


----------



## yogabear (Feb 10, 2009)

Finally got it through the set up.

1. When selecting cable....it will not complete set up.
2. When selecting antenna ...it will complete the setup .. but only 11 channels....everything works according...just dont have all the channels im 
paying for....Any ideals

Thanks in advance


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Let it get a software update. You probably have an older version that has issues setting up for cable.

You don't need software 1.3, only it came with 1.3. It can have the latest version, which is 3.01.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You'll still need for it to be able to dial in to reset the clock, which drifts.. (there are undoubtedly hacks to reset that yourself, but it's probably a pain)


----------



## yogabear (Feb 10, 2009)

classicsat said:


> Let it get a software update. You probably have an older version that has issues setting up for cable.
> 
> You don't need software 1.3, only it came with 1.3. It can have the latest version, which is 3.01.


You are 100% correct...Why didnt I think of this...
I just remembered my sister had dishnet**** with the tivo
built in and it only took updates between 2am and 3am..Going 
to plug it up tonight ..
Thanks to all who posted:up:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Umm, you can reboot it yourself at any time after it has downloaded the update.


----------



## yogabear (Feb 10, 2009)

OK got it up and running.... System information
Tivo Account Status: 2, not set up. 5 days
left call 1-877-xxx-xxxx
After the 5 days are up...what function will be left if any???

I just might activate it for a year .....I love the program guide.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can play existing recordings, view Live TV, make 30 minute recordings from Live TV, or set recordings by time and channel.


----------



## yogabear (Feb 10, 2009)

Cool....that will do me for now....


----------

